# CURSOR keeps "FLICKERING"???



## BigDaveinNJ (Jun 9, 2000)

For some reason my cursor keeps flickering, rather than staying on continuously. Any ideas on how I may correct this problem?

Thanks very much
DAVE


----------



## HOTTBUNZ (Jun 14, 2000)

Dave....perhaps you have too many programs running in the background.......but I'm no expert....lol

Leesa ( ! )


----------



## Dan O (Feb 13, 1999)

The problem may be as HOTTBUNZ suggested you have too many applications open and Windows is task switching. It could also be you are low on free disk space, your hard drive is fragmented, your virtual memory size is too small, you have a bad or corrupted mouse driver, another application is misbehaving, or you have the save updates option set to high on an application, such as in Word.

Let us know if you need help checking these items out. Start by closing all other applications and see if the problem goes away. Run MSCONFIG if using Windows 98, select the Startup tab, and uncheck any option you may not need to lower overhead. Run ScanDisk and Defrag.

Good luck. Dan-O


----------



## BigDaveinNJ (Jun 9, 2000)

OK....first I want to thank everyone for helping me here at the TSG bulletin board. Unfortunatly, after trying many of the suggestions I have not solved my problem of a flickering and "unstable" cursor.

I have turned off most of my start-up programs, ran scan-disk, defrag and noted that my 20gb HD is only at 5% of capacity. And BTW...I NEVER run more than one application at a time.

One thing I HAVE NOTED THOUGH.....is that this problem only happens when I am connected to the internet. I have a good local ISP....no busy signals etc....and I usually connect @ around 53bps. BTW....my modem is an ARM "voice" modem.

Any ideas on what else to do or try to correct this problem. The only time my cursor doesn't flicker is when it is over my "scroll-bar". But this problem definitly makes my surfing both difficult and at the very least "distracting".

Thanks again

DAVE


----------



## Paul Nagel (Sep 19, 1999)

You did not say if you have a regular mouse or soemthing special so the following is just some off hand suggestions. Check your mouse software for the latest versions if a special mouse. Look also at the video drivers in the System>Device Manager window to see if it is the latest drivers and installed correctly-no conflicts. Last year i had trouble with a random flickering mouse and also had a ghost image on all printed lines displayed. I removed my display addapters and installed upgraded drivers. The ghost images disappeared and so did the random flickering of the mouse. I may have been a coincidence.


----------

